# 590PR shower tray removal



## althearcher (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello good people, please can anyone tell me if I need to take the toilet out to replace the shower tray or is it possible to slide it in ? I can see the tray goes under the sink/cupboard unit but thats not a problem to remove. If I do need to take the toilet out is it easy or a pain ?
Cheers Alan


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Alan

Generally as a rule of thumb, all of our shower trays lip underneath the toilet, so yes, the toilet would need to be removed.

This is done by removing the cassette which will reveal a flat plate which will then need to be lifted out and beneath this you will find four fixing screws holding the toilet to the floor.

Dependent on the model, some of our motorhome toilets are connected direct to the onboard water system which would require draining down prior to releasing the connection and the 12v are spade connectors and can easily be uncoupled.

It's probably best if you drop me a PM with your details and I will take a look at this in the morning if you wish.

Regards

Mick


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Hi, althearcher

i'm interested to know why you need to replace the shower tray. Has the tray sheared at the drainhole? 

I've just had a second shower tray separate from the drain connection in two years (in a van similar to yours), and I am convinced that there is a design fault: either the grp is too thin at that point, or the pipework is too rigid causing the tray to give way during travel.

Before I have another shower tray fitted I'm going to insist that the drain section is reinforced and that some flexibility is introduced into the pipework, as I can't afford a new shower tray every year.

good luck

mike


----------

